

Github for 3d models and 2d plans - dutchbrit

Just something I was wondering in bed last night. Since Github is mainly aimed at code, it'd be cool to see an equivelant for 3d models and 2d plans. Couldn't find anything while doing a quick search. Might be a hole in the market, or maybe just a plain bad idea. What are your thoughts?
======
h3rmitcrab
use <http://www.thingiverse.com/>

